# Trying to convince my bro to go to La Scala... Is it worth it?



## Manok (Aug 29, 2011)

I've been a lover of opera for years, and recently realized that one of the places we will be going is Milan, which is where La Scala is, and I thought it would be awesome if I could see an Italian opera in La Scala, since I'm there for a few days. So my question is, is it something worth doing? Are there any performances I should check for? I'd be down with an opera in any language though, not just Italian, I just figured it would be appropriate for a trip to Italy. He is not really a classical music lover like me, so I really don't know. What would be a fun thing they might do in La Scala that a non opera person would like? Has anyone actually seen a performance there? We will be going in mid October of next year, so there is plenty of time yet to decide on such things like this!


----------



## MAS (Apr 15, 2015)

Hi Manok,
If you're an opera lover, a visit to La Scala is essential! That is the quintessential Great Opera House, known the world over. I've been there only once, regrettably at a time when it was presenting a German opera (Ariadne auf Naxos). I would have preferred an Italian opera, of course. But it was great to be there in any case. In October, it is likely that La Scala will be presenting a ballet (Sleeping Beauty in 2015). The opera season in Milan starts on December 7th each year, and usually runs through May of the following year. However, the new General Director has announced that they will present the Verdi Requiem every October, starting in 2015! Though not a opera, it is a thoroughly Italian work of great significance, has great choruses, four operatic soloists, a full orchestra and is extremely exciting. It might be just the work for you and your brother. _Buona fortuna_ (good luck) on your travels!


----------



## Belowpar (Jan 14, 2015)

I second the suggestion of the Requiem, this would be the next best thing. My only visit to La Scala was in September and we attended a Haydn concert. Beautiful theatre and great to be there. The visit was enlivened by the “lady” who after occupying my seat during the interval, trying to persude all and sundry it was now hers! A visit to the Opera in Italy is never dull.


----------



## GioCar (Oct 30, 2013)

Are you planning to be in Milan mid October 2016? 
If so you have to wait a few days for the presentation of the 2015-2016 Season starting on December 7 2015, as said by MAS, but now running till October/November of the following year (with a Summer break between the end of July and the beginning of September). In the past the opera season used to finish in May/June but luckily it has been extended some years ago.

The new opera/ballet season will be presented on May 28, so I'd expect the full 2015/2016 program to be available online by the following day.
http://www.teatroallascala.org/en/index.html

And yes, I have been many times at La Scala (the last time just last night, to see an amazing production of Turandot conducted by Riccardo Chailly) and everytime it's magic...


----------



## MAS (Apr 15, 2015)

.


GioCar said:


> Are you planning to be in Milan mid October 2016?
> If so you have to wait a few days for the presentation of the 2015-2016 Season starting on December 7 2015, as said by MAS, but now running till October/November of the following year (with a Summer break between the end of July and the beginning of September).
> 
> Grazie, GioCar for clarifying the La Scala season. How lucky you Milanese are to have the season extended beyond May! This will give Manok and his brother a better opportunity to actually see opera at La Scala, though they can't go wrong with Verdi's Requiem.


----------



## Cavaradossi (Aug 2, 2012)

You're in luck! In mid-October, you've got L'elisir d'amore (on sale 7/28) and Falstaff (on sale 8/11) to choose from at La Scala. Not only are they both Italian operas, but as comedies, they might be entertaining for your brother as well.

I've been to La Scala twice, once for Turandot in 2011 and then for Rigoletto in Nov of 2012. As others have said, not to be missed if you're an opera lover in Milan. I'll be passing through Milan again in July and am considering catching Rossini's Othello.

So the extended season is the good news, the less good news are the ticket prices and the seating plan. The price for the stalls (orchestra) and prime box seating for the July Othello is 276 Euros.  Totally worth it if you can swing it. Visibility and comfort decreases rapidly in the rear seats of the boxes, which cost only slightly less. For Turandot I was in the stalls, and for Rigoletto I was in a second row box seat. I posted a report and some photos in the "Opera Trips" thread.

There is also a day-of sale of discount upper gallery tickets described on the La Scala website. I never did it, but I believe you line up first in the morning to get on a list, and then again in the afternoon.

A visit to the La Scala museum, featuring such treasures as Verdi's piano, is also a must.


----------



## Don Fatale (Aug 31, 2009)

Manok, be careful not to let pleasing your brother take priority in your opera plans, assuming he is capable of looking after himself for the evening. In matters of visiting the world's great opera houses, do what you have to do!


----------



## Cavaradossi (Aug 2, 2012)

Here's a link to my 2012 post to save you a bit of searching:

http://www.talkclassical.com/20967-opera-trips-8.html#post38527

Edit to add: I agree with Alexander. If your brother is not keen on the experience or the cost, agree to part ways for a few hours. You won't regret it.


----------



## Manok (Aug 29, 2011)

Cavaradossi said:


> You're in luck! In mid-October, you've got L'elisir d'amore (on sale 7/28) and Falstaff (on sale 8/11) to choose from at La Scala. Not only are they both Italian operas, but as comedies, they might be entertaining for your brother as well.
> 
> I've been to La Scala twice, once for Turandot in 2011 and then for Rigoletto in Nov of 2012. As others have said, not to be missed if you're an opera lover in Milan. I'll be passing through Milan again in July and am considering catching Rossini's Othello.
> 
> ...


It's in 2016! Thanks though, I don't think they have next seasons setup yet! We didn't get to see Shakespeare at the Globe last year, sadly due to our last trip being changed (and ruined by United!), this looks like an adequate replacement at least for me anyway! I'll have to keep out an eye for Verdi's Requiem, one of my favorites!


----------



## sospiro (Apr 3, 2010)

What about a forum opera trip to La Scala in October 2016?


----------



## Cavaradossi (Aug 2, 2012)

October 2015 at La Scala:

http://www.teatroallascala.org/en/season/calendar/calendar.html?anno=2015&mese=10


----------



## Belowpar (Jan 14, 2015)

GioCar said:


> And yes, I have been many times at La Scala (the last time just last night, to see an amazing production of Turandot conducted by Riccardo Chailly) and everytime it's magic...


Please tell us more about last night?

Hugh Canning the longserving Sunday Times Opera reviewer, described it thus "I have never heard a performance quite as thrilling as this one". It features a modern ending by Berio championed by Chailly using more of Puccinin's surviving sketches.

Chailly becomes music director in 2017. Exciting times ahead.


----------



## Belowpar (Jan 14, 2015)

sospiro said:


> What about a forum opera trip to La Scala in October 2016?


Sorry but I've already promised to go to the Met then, but of course you'd be most welcome. Just need to come up with a reason why you are on a trip to celebrate my wife's birthday.:lol:


----------



## Manok (Aug 29, 2011)

My brother said he's down with it! I hope there's something worth it next year! Either way I'm gonna have a lot of fun!


----------



## MAS (Apr 15, 2015)

Hey Manok, that's great. Perhaps you can plan your trips around the La Scala schedule, so as to make sure you go see something exciting.
Best of luck!


----------



## GioCar (Oct 30, 2013)

Cavaradossi said:


> ....
> So the extended season is the good news, the less good news are the ticket prices and the seating plan. The price for the stalls (orchestra) and prime box seating for the July Othello is 276 Euros.  Totally worth it if you can swing it. Visibility and comfort decreases rapidly in the rear seats of the boxes, which cost only slightly less....


Since this running season it has been introduced a "low cost" performance for almost each opera of the season. It's called "ScalAperta" (i.e. Open Scala) performance, ticket are sold at half their standard price . I went to that performance of Turandot on Sunday. 
All details here
http://www.teatroallascala.org/en/season/la-scalaperta.html
For Rossini's Otello (no "h" please ) the ScalAperta performance will be on July 24th (on sale June 18th). Unfortunately the only way to get these tickets is at the box office, max two per person, customer's name printed on them...it's supposed to be for the benefit of the people living in Milan (no touts...) but I believe there might be other "unofficial" ways to get them. I saw many foreign tourists at that ScalAperta Turandot...


----------



## GioCar (Oct 30, 2013)

Belowpar said:


> Please tell us more about last night?
> 
> Hugh Canning the longserving Sunday Times Opera reviewer, described it thus "I have never heard a performance quite as thrilling as this one". It features a modern ending by Berio championed by Chailly using more of Puccinin's surviving sketches.
> 
> Chailly becomes music director in 2017. Exciting times ahead.


It was an exciting performances indeed, Chailly made his best to highlight the modern traits of the music and the singer were outstanding. Stefano La Colla (Calaf) and Maria Agresta (Liù) got a standing ovation.
Moreover I believe that the Berio's completions on the third act fits better that the Alfano one. Just an example: you may know than Puccini wrote in one of his sketches "poi Tristano" (after that, Tristan). Well, in the Berio's final duet this idea is developed quite effectively - the kiss scene in particular - reaching an intensity and a sense of love-death (Liù's body remains on the stage till the end) almost unbearable, which reminds the Wagner's love potion scene.
And no glorious/bombastic last scene (remember? Liù is always laying there...), no emperor, no crowds... just a sweet music gradually fading, Calaf and Turandot walking slowly off-stage...
Still shivering.


----------



## BalalaikaBoy (Sep 25, 2014)

Manok said:


> I've been a lover of opera for years, and recently realized that one of the places we will be going is Milan, which is where La Scala is, and I thought it would be awesome if I could see an Italian opera in La Scala, since I'm there for a few days. So my question is, is it something worth doing? Are there any performances I should check for? I'd be down with an opera in any language though, not just Italian, I just figured it would be appropriate for a trip to Italy. He is not really a classical music lover like me, so I really don't know. What would be a fun thing they might do in La Scala that a non opera person would like? Has anyone actually seen a performance there? We will be going in mid October of next year, so there is plenty of time yet to decide on such things like this!


to be honest, no. his tastes are not refined enough to fully appreciate it. I realize this probably makes me sound like a snob (which is probably true lol), but La Scala is a world class opera house, and even for those with an affinity for it, learning about and acquiring a taste for any fine art takes time. you would be much better off taking him to, say, a performance at a university.


----------



## sospiro (Apr 3, 2010)

Manok said:


> I've been a lover of opera for years, and recently realized that one of the places we will be going is Milan, which is where La Scala is, and I thought it would be awesome if I could see an Italian opera in La Scala, since I'm there for a few days. So my question is, is it something worth doing? Are there any performances I should check for? I'd be down with an opera in any language though, not just Italian, I just figured it would be appropriate for a trip to Italy. He is not really a classical music lover like me, so I really don't know. What would be a fun thing they might do in La Scala that a non opera person would like? Has anyone actually seen a performance there? We will be going in mid October of next year, so there is plenty of time yet to decide on such things like this!





BalalaikaBoy said:


> to be honest, no. his tastes are not refined enough to fully appreciate it. I realize this probably makes me sound like a snob (which is probably true lol), but La Scala is a world class opera house, and even for those with an affinity for it, learning about and acquiring a taste for any fine art takes time. you would be much better off taking him to, say, a performance at a university.


@BalalaikaBoy - I respectfully disagree and I think Manok should take his brother. If he doesn't like it then at least he's seen the best.
If he sees a poor amateur performance he might be put off the whole idea. When I see an amateur or a 'small company' performance, I make allowances.


----------



## Manok (Aug 29, 2011)

sospiro said:


> @BalalaikaBoy - I respectfully disagree and I think Manok should take his brother. If he doesn't like it then at least he's seen the best.
> If he sees a poor amateur performance he might be put off the whole idea. When I see an amateur or a 'small company' performance, I make allowances.


My bro took me to something in England he found fascinating, but at the time I didn't, I'm interested now, but maybe not as my brother is, so I'm trying to return the favor!


----------



## Cavaradossi (Aug 2, 2012)

GioCar said:


> Since this running season it has been introduced a "low cost" performance for almost each opera of the season. It's called "ScalAperta" (i.e. Open Scala) performance, ticket are sold at half their standard price . I went to that performance of Turandot on Sunday.
> All details here
> http://www.teatroallascala.org/en/season/la-scalaperta.html
> For Rossini's Otello (no "h" please ) the ScalAperta performance will be on July 24th (on sale June 18th). Unfortunately the only way to get these tickets is at the box office, max two per person, customer's name printed on them...it's supposed to be for the benefit of the people living in Milan (no touts...) but I believe there might be other "unofficial" ways to get them. I saw many foreign tourists at that ScalAperta Turandot...


Apologies all around, I did indeed misread the original question as visiting this year rather than next year. Certainly if La Scala is on your radar 17 months in advance of your stay in Milan, I'd say it's a definite must!

Thanks for the info on the ScalAperta program. Yes, it would be tough for us to use. I expect the _Otello _tickets will sell out quickly in June. (Funny, I guess I was looking at the English version of the La Scala website, they spell it Othello, but yes, Otello is correct Italian name I see.)


----------



## Dongiovanni (Jul 30, 2012)

Mi


Belowpar said:


> Please tell us more about last night?
> 
> Hugh Canning the longserving Sunday Times Opera reviewer, described it thus "I have never heard a performance quite as thrilling as this one". It features a modern ending by Berio championed by Chailly using more of Puccinin's surviving sketches.
> 
> Chailly becomes music director in 2017. Exciting times ahead.


Absolutely ! I expect more of these positive reviews. Hoping he will conduct a Don Giovanni 2011 revival soon.


----------



## Dongiovanni (Jul 30, 2012)

sospiro said:


> @BalalaikaBoy - I respectfully disagree and I think Manok should take his brother. If he doesn't like it then at least he's seen the best.
> If he sees a poor amateur performance he might be put off the whole idea. When I see an amateur or a 'small company' performance, I make allowances.


Yes, why not go for the top if you get the chance. Being in the theatre is also a great experience.


----------



## Manok (Aug 29, 2011)

Cavaradossi said:


> Apologies all around, I did indeed misread the original question as visiting this year rather than next year. Certainly if La Scala is on your radar 17 months in advance of your stay in Milan, I'd say it's a definite must!
> 
> Thanks for the info on the ScalAperta program. Yes, it would be tough for us to use. I expect the _Otello _tickets will sell out quickly in June. (Funny, I guess I was looking at the English version of the La Scala website, they spell it Othello, but yes, Otello is correct Italian name I see.)


It's Shakespeare the way Shakespeare spelled it, so I'm ok with them using a different English spelling.


----------



## sospiro (Apr 3, 2010)

What about this?


----------



## GioCar (Oct 30, 2013)

The new 2015 - 2016 program is just out 

Unfortunately for Le Nozze di Figaro in October/November 2016 I don't see a ScalAperta performance yet


----------



## The Conte (May 31, 2015)

sospiro said:


> What about this?


This is the one to go with if you are there at that time. The other two operas on in October are "The Turn of the Screw" an English opera (although the best Peter Grimes I have ever seen was at La Scala), but this is a difficult piece for a first-timer.

L'incoronazione di Poppea is Italian, but I saw this production with this cast in Paris last year and both the conducting and the pace of the production were so staid the first half felt interminable. We left at the interval and we are huge opera fans.

If you are there at the right time or your dates are flexible go with the Figaro. It's a commedy, has some tunes your brother will recognise and the cast is very good.

I love La Scala, it's still one of the worlds best opera houses.

N.


----------



## SingingMoore (Jun 5, 2015)

I agree with whats being said. Listen


----------

